# Public Safety Operations Manager, Boston University Medical Campus Public Safety



## Kilvinsky (Jan 15, 2007)

https://www.higheredjobs.com/clickthru/redirect.cfm?JobCode=176639570


----------



## BxDetSgt (Jun 1, 2012)

Does anyone know what salary range for grade 75 is?


----------



## Kilvinsky (Jan 15, 2007)

75, per WEEK! It's NOT a high paying job.

Sorry.

No. Plenty of schools will post the high and low end salary of various grades. I think I saw BU's years ago, but I can't be sure.


----------



## soxrock75 (Jul 26, 2004)

Doesn't look that great:


----------



## Kilvinsky (Jan 15, 2007)

Thanks *soxrock75*, I knew it was out there but I was too damn lazy to look for it.


----------



## BxDetSgt (Jun 1, 2012)

Thanks


----------

